# FELIZ CINCO de MAYO



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy 5th of May! 🥳

First, a bit of context, a plurality of Californicos identify as Hispanic ( Mexican, Central American, and Mestizo Hispanic = mixed race/culture). The breakdown is as follows:

Hispanic 39% (primarily Mexican/Mestizo)
Anglo 37% (primarily western European)
Asian/Pacific Basin 15% (primarily Filipino and Chinese)
Black 7%
Other 2%
Consequently, Californico culture is heavily influenced by the Mexican culture particularly in the Los Angeles basin, San Diego area, and Central Valley.

Cinco de Mayo is an obscure military event in Mexico that is of little importance. However, Chicanos (Mexicans born in the U.S.) were the driving force creating a day of celebration to commemorate their culture and the Anglos joined right in. Today it is a big deal in California with many Californicos travelling to northern Mexico to party. The Mexicans in northern Mexico were left scratching their heads wondering what was going on because Cinco de Mayo had no particular meaning to them. But never ones to miss out on a marketing opportunity, Cinco de Mayo is now a big deal to them too. So today is a big reason to have a fiesta in the southwest U.S. and northern Mexico, consisting of Mexican national dishes, cerveza (Mexican beer) and margaritas (I believe it is now the most popular cocktail in the U.S.)

Momi, Popi, and RICKY will be spending the day at home enjoying the heritage and working in the garden. It is going to be 95F today and we will spend the pleasant evening in our patio. Momi is going to make tacos, pico de gallo (a salsa made with hot green chiles, onions, tomatoes, and cilantro), real tortilla chips, and Popi will make margaritas (made with fresh real Baja lime juice). RICKY will have a custom made Kong stuffed with all the yummy stuff he loves including bits of corn tortilla and a Bully Stick (the only part of the bull that survived the bull fight).

!VIVA LA FIESTA!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Cinco de Mayo to you, Momi, and our favorite "Latin Lover" - Ricky ! 🌮🌶🍹


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Happy 5th of May! 🥳
> 
> First, a bit of context, a plurality of Californicos identify as Hispanic ( Mexican, Central American, and Mestizo Hispanic = mixed race/culture). The breakdown is as follows:
> 
> ...


I could have a meal of NOTHING but pico de gallo and enough FRESH tortilla chips to convey it to my mouth. Margaritas to wash it down is nice too!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Happy Cinco de Mayo🥳. Sounds like you, Momi and Ricky will be celebrating splendidly🍹🌮🌭(as you can see I have had to improvise on the emojis)😘


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I could have a meal of NOTHING but pico de gallo and enough FRESH tortilla chips to convey it to my mouth. Margaritas to wash it down is nice too!


You know, Momi makes killer pico de gallo the best ever, no store bought stuff in a container, only fresh ingredients. Her fresh made from scratch guacamole is excellent too, but she couldn't find any avocados to her liking in the store right now (well it is Cinco de Mayo and avocados are really picked over right now.)

As far as Popi's margaritas.........one marggi, two marggis, three marggis floor!  😮1🥴2😴3 My margaritas are renowned because I make them BAJA style. I use a good quality tequila and FRESH Baja limes. Those are the two secret ingredients. (We will be having only one each tonight !)


----------

